# GT # 25 Los Angeles Lakers (15-9) @ The Cleveland Cavaliers (ll-15) [12/20]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum



The Cleveland Cavaliers




































[PG] D. Gibson [SG]A Pavlovic [SF] L James [PF] D Gooden [C]Z Ilgauskas





Team Leaders:​
Lakers:​Cavs:​
*Kobe Bryant 26.8​Scoring​LeBron James 29.5​ *
*Andrew Bynum 10​Rebounds​Zydrunas Ilgauskas	10.6 8.9​*
*Kobe Bryant 4.8​Assists:​LeBron James	7.7​ *
*Andrew Bynum 2.1​Blocks:​Zydrunas Ilgauskas	1.7​*
*Kobe Bryant 2.0​Steals:​Drew Gooden 1.0​*
*Andrew Bynum 59.4​FG%:​Zydrunas Ilgauskas 48.6​*
*Vladimir Radmanovic 42.1​3PT%​Daniel Gibson	50.9​*










​


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will be cheering for the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a bad feeling about this one... my gut tells me Pavlovic is gonna explode for 25+.. prove me wrong Lakers!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll be at class and miss this one to. BAH.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will be cheering for the Lakers.


Bold statement


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

After the Cavs just got their asses handed to them by the lowly Knicks, I have a bad feeling about this one even if it's a back-to-back for them. They'll be pumped, particularly LeBron. Not good.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Tough game, toughest of the road trip schedule. Cavs just lost 3 out of their 4 games after Lebron came back and they are pretty good at home. Im expecting them to bounce back after losing to New Jersey and Philadelpha recently. 


I just hope Kobe's shots will start falling in and if it doesnt, please stop forcing it (38% the last 5 games). Just let Bynum and odom operate down low.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's hope the Lakers can pull this one out... and hope for Kobe to not get knicked up again this game. Seems like he's been taking quite a few knicks lately.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will be cheering for the Lakers.


What a shocker!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think Kobe's going to get caught up with the one-on-one battle against LeBron James, but I also think he's going to play well because of it. He won't have another horrific performance on National TV after the debacle against Golden State. 

The Cavs are reeling right now, and will be on the second of a back-to-back. LeBron is clearly frustrated, as is the entire team. LeBron will probably do his thing, but we need to stop the other guys. Pavlovic always has big games against us for some reason, and I hope that Bynum guards Big Z on the perimeter because he's been nailing that mid-range shot all season, it seems. We're a much better rebounding team than last year, and the Cavs are worse, so hopefully we can contain them there. We need to feed the ball down low to Bynum and create from there, or have Kobe post-up, even if it's against LeBron, because when he does that, the team looks much more crisp on offense. Odom needs to come up big tomorrow night, and our bench needs to produce like they have been. Cleveland's point guards aren't the greatest, but I can see Gibson going off against us, especially at home.

We just need to play defense and keep playing with the same confidence that we have been playing with. No easy shots for Cleveland, make them work for every single basket. They are not the highest scoring team in the NBA by any means, but we are. Cleveland is an underrated defensive team in my opinion, but that does not mean that they are very good, either. LeBron has been good, but the rest of the guys have not played like they did last year. 

Hostile environment, but we've played in worse environments. We need this victory to keep moving up in the standings, because I know if we win this game, we will go on to defeat the 76ers and Knicks as well and finally get our 5-game winning streak.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

anyone know if lebrons been taking self-defense class?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Feed Bynum the ball!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

If the freaking Knicks can beat 'em


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> I just hope Kobe's shots will start falling in and if it doesnt, please stop forcing it (38% the last 5 games). Just let Bynum and odom operate down low.



I agree. More and more it's showing how effective Kobe's teammates are. He has been on a shooting slump during that 5 game stretch besides the game against the Clippers, thankfully his teammates are putting a huge effort to offset those performances. Kobe needs to play much more smarter, he has no excuse now that his teammates are stepping up. If the shots are simply not falling, then just pass the ball or at least drive to the basket and make plays for Bynum down low. And he should, because Bynum not only has great hands, he also finishes strong.

Im liking Bynum the more I see him play. Unlimited potential. LA was right about being hesitant as far as trading him. Kid's definitely going to be an All Star a year or two from now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fracture said:


> If the freaking Knicks can beat 'em


The problem with this is... they are going to be so pissed off they are going to play on a different level.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hell.. Lebron was so pissed he shoulder checked his coach on a timeout.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The mere fact that the Lakers should be the cavs right now because of how poorly they have played since LeBrons return, scares me.

Not to mention the Kobe situation.. He loves to take on these personal challenges.. The Lakers as a team are winning games this season. We need to play like a team to win.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fisher still blows, but despite this, I call Lakers win by 20 to 25 points


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> I agree. *More and more it's showing how effective Kobe's teammates are.* He has been on a shooting slump during that 5 game stretch besides the game against the Clippers, thankfully his teammates are putting a huge effort to offset those performances. Kobe needs to play much more smarter, he has no excuse now that his teammates are stepping up. If the shots are simply not falling, then just pass the ball or at least drive to the basket and make plays for Bynum down low. And he should, because Bynum not only has great hands, he also finishes strong.
> 
> *Im liking Bynum the more I see him play. Unlimited potential. LA was right about being hesitant as far as trading him. Kid's definitely going to be an All Star a year or two from now*.



Yeah. Farmar,Bynum,Vujacic are all stepping up, new addition Ariza has also been good for us (Thanks Magic ). I was concerned with Kwame going down, then Turiaf got knocked out, with only Mihm and Bynum, I thought we're toast. But Socks made huge strides and kept priving everyone wrong.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Only an hour left until the game. I want the Lakers to jump on them early and often.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> The problem with this is... they are going to be so pissed off they are going to play on a different level.


They are long due for a win with losses to Ny,NJ and Philadelphia. What better way to snap that at home on a nationally televised game.

Lakers better bring their A game. I just hope Kobe doesnt turn this into a one man show.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

turiaf is starting?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cavs out hustling the Lakers to start things off, but the game is still tied. Odom looks great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love the fact that we came right back with a run of our own without having to call a timeout, and instead forced them into calling one.

Odom looks great out there thus far. Let's hope he maintains that throughout the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to hit some free throws. He's 2/5 right now...

Odom is now 5/5 for 10 points. I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tied 28-28 after one quarter.

Lamar Odom: 6/6 shooting, 12 points, 2 rebounds, 2 steals


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh My God...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil cracking up that he's being interviewed in the middle of a game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the worst start to a quarter I have ever seen


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Farmar/Bynum connection.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bynum picking it up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum is starting to play well after not getting the ball at all in the first quarter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our defense has got to pick up. Were scoring alright but were not getting any stops.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF was that... Bynum got hacked


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Enough with the jumpshots Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha on Lebron... thats a great matchup


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unless I am blind.... was that not a fat travel?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We should blow this horrible Cavs already. But they playing harder than us, rebounding better, damn.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why does Gooden enjoy looking stupid?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Horrible way to finish the half. Need a much better rebounding and hustle half to win this one


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Why does Gooden enjoy looking stupid?


lol yeah, his beard is just :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Were letting them score to much of second chance attempts. Our rebounding must improve and we have to limit them to one and out.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Every time there is a foul or a turnover, take a drink. Who is with me?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Up by 7, but could be playing so much better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

They cant stop us on offense!! We need to start getting some stops!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We pull away when we play Defense!!! Damnit! but we cant sustain it!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not a good close to the third quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Son of a *****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha is useless when he's not making shots.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ we look horrible now...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

The Lakers look awful right now...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why does Phil Jackson always do this? Sasha, Ariza and Farmar at the same time? That's awful.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah that's a horrible lineup.. guys who can't do ANYTHING. imo lamar should have been out there for the first 3 minutes, then sit kobe out while lamar gets a few minutes of rest.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is the Phil special. He's teaching some sort of lesson. He's teaching me how to get pissed at a coach with nine rings.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

What the hell is wrong with Radman...hes been sucking lately..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Devin Brown lowers his shoulders twice...


How are we losing to the cavs?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum with a beautiful swat on Lebron. Damn he just keeps getting better.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Of course, the refs feel the need to take over the game.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Is it true we let them go on a 16-0 run? Just got home...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom had a nice, aggressive start offensively, but he hasn't boxed out anybody tonight. Way too many second chance opportunities.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow 2 blocking fouls that should have been charges...and 2nd chance points are tearing us apart...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom should NEVER shoot outside of 17 feet.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe would have no part letting Varejao have that ball. He just made him his *****. COME ON!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

what a rebound by kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a ****ing horrible call. We get screwed against the Cavs yet again.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

wow what kind of call was that?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Great...refs give the cavs the win...cavs fans should thank them...thats pretty pathetic...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I hate calls like that. Ive seen them a number of times and it seems like the call goes in favor of the guy that falls harder.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow the lakers lose to a bad team again...how many is that this year?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> I hate calls like that. Ive seen them a number of times and it seems like the call goes in favor of the guy that falls harder.


lol, for once it wasn't Fisher!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe hasn't been clutch at all this year.. what's up with that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was an absolutely atrocious call, but Bynum has no excuse for clanking two free throws in the clutch.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow terrible...losing to the Warriors was bad...but this one is ****ing tough to swallow..


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

wow, that was a very bad call, he got the rebound first, caught it with two hands, in fact, if anything, it should've been a foul on Gibson. That's how they usually call it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> lol, for once it wasn't Fisher!


:rofl:

Fisher doesnt necessarily fall hard as much as he just falls quickly and for no apparent reason


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

We always seem to get BS calls against the Cavs... absolutely rediculous.

I just hope Kobe can get healthy relatively soon. I realize groin injuries could last the entire season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we played terribly...wow.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Wed better come out and demolish the 6ers but after watching this game...im not too sure..we are so inconsistant


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our rebounding lost us this game. 25-11 in second chance points.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Question: Why didn't Phil Jackson bring Kobe back in more quickly when the Cavs went on their run at the beginning of the 4th? More than the bad call against Fisher at the end, I think that's really what cost the Lakers the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow.. Im so glad I ditched class for the second half. :azdaja:

Could our guards play more pathetic defense? I mean seriously, all the Cavs could do for the most part is shoot jumpers and we couldn't even get a hand in their face half the time. Pathetic. 

Bad call or not Lakers deserved a big fat L for that pathetic display of defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Seriously! I dont know what Phil was thinking. The Cavs go on a 15-0 run and he doesn do ****!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

After the cavs losing to the knicks last night I'm not surprised we lost tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> After the cavs losing to the knicks last night I'm not surprised we lost tonight.


Actually the Cavs always lose to the Knicks. Weird, I know. But it must just be one of those matchup issues. If I had bet my own money on the game, I probably would have taken the Knicks. This year or last year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

By the way, good game guys. 

I love how games between the Cavs and Lakers always seem to come down to the wire. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Question: Why didn't Phil Jackson bring Kobe back in more quickly when the Cavs went on their run at the beginning of the 4th? More than the bad call against Fisher at the end, I think that's really what cost the Lakers the game.


Phil Jackson doesn't do much of anything by time the fourth quarter hits.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Brandname said:


> By the way, good game guys.
> 
> I love how games between the Cavs and Lakers always seem to come down to the wire. Good luck the rest of the season.


Thanks. Good luck to you guys also.


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

Brandname said:


> By the way, good game guys.
> 
> I love how games between the Cavs and Lakers always seem to come down to the wire. Good luck the rest of the season.


Its because the refs keep Lebron Co. in the game.

Then at the very end, they give them an extra 2-3 possessions to end it.

They want 23 to be the next 23.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Postmortem said:


> Its because the refs keep Lebron Co. in the game.
> 
> Then at the very end, they give them an extra 2-3 possessions to end it.
> 
> They want 23 to be the next 23.


True.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very disappointing game. We should've won that game. I'm not sure how we blew the lead. And I'm not sure why the refs called a bull**** foul on Fisher at the end, but that's the way the game goes. We better beat Philly to a ****ing pulp tomorrow night.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe's horrendous shooting continues. I dont know how bad that groin injury is, but he looked real fine Sunday night against the Clips. Now he's on a funk again.


Im expecting this to continue tomorrow. And Iguodala does a great job on Kobe too :dead:


Philly is *5-2* eversince their mini game steak started two weeks ago. Couple that with the fact that LA struggles against mediocre teams, on back to back games...this one's not going to be a walk in the park.


I hope Im wrong though. I was already right about Cleveland tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Kobe's horrendous shooting continues. I dont know how bad that groin injury is, but he looked real fine Sunday night against the Clips. Now he's on a funk again.
> 
> 
> Im expecting this to continue tomorrow. And Iguodala does a great job on Kobe too :dead:
> ...


It's simple. If we play defense and feed both Lamar and Bynum in the post we will kill Philly.

We shoot stupid shots, and don't play defense in the fourth while having Phil set up horrible rotations, we will drop another loss to a bad team.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

POTG..id say Lamar.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not gonna lie...we got screwed by the refs in that game. Cleveland was slapping at us a ridiculous amount...they were getting rewarded for being aggressive, and every time we tried to reciprocate the aggression, ticky-tack fouls would get called on us.

Varejao got away with A LOT down low and the foul at the end on Fisher was complete malarkey.

Oh well. Same thing happened last year in Cleveland, I do believe. The reffing in this game also reminded me a lot of our last game in Golden State. There was a lot of slapping at the ball and heavy bodying up on defense by our opponents, and there wasn't being much done about it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm not gonna lie...we got screwed by the refs in that game. Cleveland was slapping at us a ridiculous amount...they were getting rewarded for being aggressive, and every time we tried to reciprocate the aggression, ticky-tack fouls would get called on us.
> 
> Varejao got away with A LOT down low and the foul at the end on Fisher was complete malarkey.
> 
> Oh well. Same thing happened last year in Cleveland, I do believe. The reffing in this game also reminded me a lot of our last game in Golden State. There was a lot of slapping at the ball and heavy bodying up on defense by our opponents, and there wasn't being much done about it.


The Ref's sucked. But there is no reason to play that poorly on both the offensive end and defensive end of the fourth. The Lakers had the refs not helping them sure... But the refs didnt force Kobe to take those ugly shots, or the Odom, Bynum and Fisher to fail boxing out for rebounds during key moments late in the fourth.

They did that to themselves. Add the refs, Phil Jacksons horrible coaching on the night, and you end up with a big fat L.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Very disappointing game...lead most of the way and get screwed in the end


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

We just got out hustle by Cleveland team all night, that's why we lost


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

With all the crappy play, bad calls, and lopsided officiating, this game down to one thing, rebounding. If you want to win close games, you cant let the other team get that many 2nd chance points. 

This team is young, and I think they are still learning that sometimes you dont get the calls, and good teams just play through that ****. Even if it is piled waist high.


----------

